# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Mukavia maaseutureittejä bussimatkailtavaksi

## kemkim

Alle olen kerännyt lähinnä omaksi ilokseni Bussipassi-matkoille, mutta miksei muidenkin hyödynnettäväksi mukavia Helsinki-keskeisiä kierroksia vähäliikenteisillä maaseutureiteillä. Mukaan valitut bussilinjat ovat mahdollisuuksien mukaan erikoisuuksia reitin perusteella  :Smile: 

Reitti 1 "Tuulahdus menneisyydestä"

Helsinki - Norjanmäki, Helsingintie 10:40-13:10 (vakio Helsinki - Hausjärvi - Hämeenlinna)
Norjanmäki, Helsingintie - Vihti kk 13:19-14:55 (vakio Hämeenlinna - Lohja)
Vihti kk - Helsinki (vakio Vihti - Klaukkala - Helsinki)

Ensin mennään Ventoniemen vuorolla Hämeenlinnan lähistölle. Tästä jatketaan erikoisella poikittaisvuorolla Hämeenlinna-Lohja. Tämä on ainoa säilynyt vuoro tällä osuudella, muut vuorot on jo lakkautettu, jopa toiseen suuntaan ei mene enää tänä vuonna vuoroa. Myös liikenne vt25 suuntaisella radalla on lakannut vuosikymmeniä sitten. Tätä vuoroa ei ehkä pian enää ole autoistumisen tuhottua bussiliikenteen edellytykset pienten kuntien poikittaisvuoroilla. Vihdistä mennään Helsinkiin erikoisesti Klaukkalan kautta.

Huom. Vaihto Vihdissä onnistuu, koska Hämeenlinnan bussi etuajassa n. 5-10 min)

Reitti 2 "Etelän maaseutua"

Helsinki - Lahti 10:30-12:05 (pika Helsinki - Jyväskylä)
Lahti - Kuusankoski 12:20-13:35 (vakio Lahti - Kouvola)
Kuusankoski - Helsinki 13:50-17:35 (vakio Kouvola - Helsinki)

Helsingistä Lahteen pikavuorolla, koska sopivaa vakiovuoroa ei mene. Lahdesta Kuusankoskelle vakiolla. Kuusankoskelta Helsinkiin Myrskylän kautta syvän maaseudun pieniä teitä.

Reitti 3 "Pitkä poikittaisvakio"

Helsinki - Lahti 7:30-10:45 (vakio Helsinki - Lahti)
Lahti - Loimaa 12:10-16:30 (vakio Lahti - Riihimäki - Loimaa)
Loimaa - Forssa 17:20-18:15 (vakio Loimaa - Forssa)
Forssa - Helsinki 18:40 - 20:20 (pika Pori - Helsinki)

Tässä mennään erikoisella pitkällä vakiovuorolla Lahdesta Loimaalle. Tällaisia pitkiä vakiovuoroja ei enää montaa olekaan, tämä on yksi harvoista, joka ei lähde Helsingistä tai mene sinne.

Reitti 4 "Helsingin seudun ulkokehä"

Helsinki - Rajamäki 7:25-8:25 (vakio Helsinki - Rajamäki)
Rajamäki - Hyvinkää 8:30-8:55 (vakio Rajamäki - Hyvinkää)
Hyvinkää - Porvoo 9:10-10:40 (vakio Hyvinkää - Porvoo)
Porvoo - Helsinki 11:00-12:00 (vakio Porvoo - Helsinki)

Tässä hyödynnetään vähälukuisia Uudenmaan pienten kuntien välisiä poikittaisvuoroja. Hyvinkäältä päästään Porvooseen yhdellä vuorolla, joka onkin ainoa suoraan näiden kaupunkien väliä kulkeva vuoro. Muissa on vaihto Mäntsälässä.

Kaikki yllämainitut reitit kannattaa tarkistaa yksi väli kerrallaan http://www.matkahuolto.fi, mikäli kaipaa tarkempia tietoja, mutta ovat voimassa ainakin kesäaikatauluihin asti koulupäivinä.

Jos haluaa samalla kokeilla vähän hidastempoisempaa ja tunnelmallisempaa matkustustapaa ja tukea näitä hiljaisia reittejä, niin eikun matkustamaan!

----------


## killerpop

Itse ihastuin Satakunnan Liikenteen Pori Kauppatori - Rauma -vakiovuoroihin ja myös reitti Porin Kauppatorilta Harjavaltaan on matkustamisen arvoinen (ja samalla vaivalla tietty Kokemäelle asti). Useassa paikkaa olisi tehnyt mieli hypätä Vegan kyydistä pois vauhdista ja saada kuva napattua autosta ko maisemissa.

Myös Veolia Transport:n Pori-Kauhajoki-Seinäjoki -vakiovuorot kannattaa ajella päästä päähän. Matkan varrelta muistuu muun muassa Pomarkun kirkonkylä.

----------


## JT

Kesällä tuli matkustettua Vainion Liikenteen vakiovuorolla Helsingistä klo 9.00 Turkuun. Reittihän kulkee Lohjan, Karjaan ja Perniön kautta ja matka-aika on yhteensä 4,5 tuntia eli kaksinkertaisesti Helsinki - Turku Express-vuoroihin verrattuna. Ja lipun hinta päästä päähän on toki halvempi tällä vakiovuorolla. :Wink:  

Reitille mahtuu myös mukavia pikkukyliä, josta vakiovuoro kiertää; esimerkiksi Mustio ja Pohja. Pohjan ja Salo-Tammisaari-valtatien välillä reitti on monin paikoin upeaa mutkittelevaa peltomaisemaa.

Joskus tätä vuoroa on ajettu seutuliikenteeseen sopivalla Lahti Flyerillä, mutta kesällä vuorossa oli EB-väreissä oleva telimallinen Carrus Star 602, joka antoi varsin tasaisen matkustusnautinnon. Nykyään olen kuvista bongannut vuorossa olevan EB-kalustoa myöskin, mutta Volvon 9700H mallia eli sen 4,5 h istuu varsin mukavasti.

Samaa reittiä pääsee Turusta takaisin klo 16.00 saapuen Helsinkiin 20.30.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ei sovi unohtaa Salmelan tarjoamaa "Keminmaan kiertolinjaa". Kiertelee ties missä Kemin alueella. Lähtö Kemin linja-autoasemalta M-P 13.45 ja paluu 15.05 samalle paikalle.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ei sovi unohtaa Salmelan tarjoamaa "Keminmaan kiertolinjaa".


Myöskään ei sovi unohtaa Veljekset Salmelan Maisemakiertolinjaa: Kemi 16.10 - Laurila - Paakkola - Arpela - Vojakkala - Tornio - Alakaakamo - Kemi 19.05.  Tämä (kuten Keminmaan kiertolinjakin) vain kouluvuoden aikana M-P.

http://www.veljeksetsalmela.fi/maisema.html 
 :Smile:

----------


## LateZ

Itse mielelläni matkustan pienempien yritysten pitkillä, perinteisillä vakiovuoroilla. Viikonloppuisin ei kovin paljon noita vuoroja enää ajeta. Luettelen muutamia, mielestäni mukavia etelän linjoja, jotka ajavat myös lauantaisin tai sunnuntaisin. 

Pukkilan Liikenne:
(Helsinki)-Porvoo-Pukkila-Orimattila-Lahti

Luopioisten Linja:
Tampere-Padasjoki, Tampere-Kuhmoinen

Niemisen Linjat
Lahti-Padasjoki

M. Tervo
Helsinki-Pusula

Pekolan Liikenne
Lahti-Lammi-Syrjäntaka-H:linna, H:linna-Renko-Loppi-Helsinki, Hauho-H:linna

Lehdon Liikenne
Turenki-H:linna

Linjaliikenne Kivistö
Forssa-Tammela-Läyliäinen-Klaukkala-Helsinki

Pohjolan Liikenne
Forssa-Jokioinen-Somero (Forssan ja Someron välillä ajetaan kesäisin yksi vuoropari viikossa. Lauantaisin. Kannattaa koittaa matkustaa tuolla lauantaivuorolla)

----------


## Epa

Lahti-Hartola -reitin pääsee sekä Heinolan kautta että Vääksyn ja Pulkkilanharjun maisemareittiä. Lahteen saa ilmaista pysähdysaikaa, kun lähtöpaikkana on Vantaan lentoasema ja ostaa esim. bussilipun: Lentoasema-Hartola liikennöitsijän ollessa koko matkan sama. Ehtii poiketa Lahdessa torikahville vaikkapa klo 14.15-14.45. 

Rovaniemeltä Kemiin kulkee vakiovuoroja myös joen itäpuolen maisemien halki. Kemiin tultaessa auto kulkee aivan Kemi-Tornio -lentokentän vierestä. Sieltä lennot Helsinkiin ovat usein huomattavasti Rovaniemeä halvempia.

Lappeenranta-Mikkeli on pikavuorollakin mielestäni elämys, joka kannattaa ainakin kesällä kokea.

----------


## dima

Omat ehdotukseni:

Lappeenranta-Savitaipale-Tuohikotti-Valkeala-Kouvola.
Ajetaan ympäri vuoden M-P. Linjaa ajetaan pääosin pikkubussilla, liikennöitsijänä Kymen Charterline.

Imatra-Puumala-Mikkeli.
Ajetaan myös ympäri vuoden M-P, linjaa ajaa Ihastjärven Linja.

----------


## kemkim

Hyviä vinkkejä tullut tässä jo, kiitos tähän asti vastanneille  :Smile:  Mieleeni tuli myös vakiovuoro Imatra-Mikkeli ja vakiovuoro Savonlinna-Savonranta-Joensuu. Kauniita järvimaisemia molemmilla reiteillä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Rovaniemeltä Kemiin kulkee vakiovuoroja myös joen itäpuolen maisemien halki. Kemiin tultaessa auto kulkee aivan Kemi-Tornio -lentokentän vierestä.


Salmelan iltavuoro 17.55 Kemijoen itäpuolta Rovaniemi-Kemi-Oulu on ehkä loppumassa, sillä Yöbussit-ketjussa kerrotaan, että sen paluuvuoro 23.35 Oulusta Rovaniemelle ei näillä näkymin kulje enää kesällä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Salmelan iltavuoro 17.55 Kemijoen itäpuolta Rovaniemi-Kemi-Oulu on ehkä loppumassa, sillä Yöbussit-ketjussa kerrotaan, että sen paluuvuoro 23.35 Oulusta Rovaniemelle ei näillä näkymin kulje enää kesällä.


Näin ymmärsin kun keskustelin asiasta Veljekset Salmelan toimitusjohtaja Salmelan kanssa. Tämä 23.35 vuoro kuulema on tappiollinen ja se rasittaa siten yhtiön tulosta. Katsotaan aluksi, että kannattaako se kun se jää Kemiin/Tornioon. (En nyt muista, että kummasta oli puhetta)

----------


## Epa

Viimeinen niitti tuolle Oulu-Rovaniemi -yölinjalle saattoi olla IC55:n saapumisajan myöheneminen klo 23.19:n, kun aikataulut vaihtuivat talvella orientoituen Pohjanmaan jättimäiseen ratatyöhön. Oulu-Rovaniemi -yöbussin lakkauttamisen jälkeen päivän viimeinen joukkoliikenneyhteys maateitse etelä-Suomesta Rovaniemelle lähtee Helsingistä IC49:nä klo 13.06. Nykyisin IC55:lla pääsee Helsingistä vielä klo 16.06. Näiden IC-junien välillä kulkee Pendolino S53 lähtien Helsingistä klo 15.30 ja saapuen Ouluun klo 21.39. Mikäli S53:lta olisi vielä bussiyhteys Rovaniemelle vaikkapa klo 22.00-02.15, saattaisi kannattavuudelle olla edellytyksiä, kun perilletuloajastakin tulee paremmin inhimillinen. Junalipulla voisi päästä bussimatkankin. Nythän Lahden ja Helsingin välille on vireillä yhteinen juna-bussilippu, jolta voi odottaa myönteisiä kokemuksia ja soveltamisen intoa muuallekin Suomeen.

----------


## kemkim

Uudenmaan poikittaismatkoista kiinnostuneelle tässä yksi reittiehdotus

Helsinki - Vihti tienhaara 5:30-6:10 M-P pika Helsinki-Pori (Satakunnan Liikenne)
Vihti kk - Perttula 6:30-7:15 M-P vakio 480 Vihti-Helsinki (Kivistö Bus)
Perttula - Nurmijärvi kk 7:28-7:45 M-P vakio 492 Klaukkala-Nurmijärvi (Korsisaari)
Nurmijärvi kk - Hyrylä 8:05-8:30 M-P vakio 637 Nurmijärvi-Helsinki (Korsisaari)
Hyrylä - Kerava 8:40-8:55 M-P vakio 632 Helsinki-Kerava (ESLL)
Kerava - Nikkilä 9:05-9:30 M-P+ vakio 850 Keravan asema-Nikkilä (Porvoon Liikenne)
Nikkilä-Porvoo 9:50-10:25 M-L vakio 776K Helsinki-Porvoo (Porvoon Liikenne)
Porvoo-Helsinki 10:30-11:35 M-L vakio Porvoo-Helsinki (Porvoon Liikenne)

----------


## Miska

> Hyrylä - Kerava 8:40-8:55 M-P vakio 632 Helsinki-Kerava (ESLL)


Itse asiassa tuo kuten kaikki muutkin Hyrylän ja Keravan väliset vuorot ajetaan linjanumerolla 833. Stadista toki lähdetään 632:na, mutta linjanumero vaihtuu Hyrylässä.

----------


## kemkim

> Itse asiassa tuo kuten kaikki muutkin Hyrylän ja Keravan väliset vuorot ajetaan linjanumerolla 833. Stadista toki lähdetään 632:na, mutta linjanumero vaihtuu Hyrylässä.


Kiitos korjauksesta, tuo linja tosiaan ajetaan kummallakin numerolla, mutta Matkahuollon aikatauluhaku ei sitä näyttänyt kuin vasta tarkemmin vuoroa katsottaessa. Päälistassa näkyi 632.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mikäli S53:lta olisi vielä bussiyhteys Rovaniemelle vaikkapa klo 22.00-02.15, saattaisi kannattavuudelle olla edellytyksiä, kun perilletuloajastakin tulee paremmin inhimillinen. Junalipulla voisi päästä bussimatkankin.


Junabussi-yhteydenhän tuosta voisi tehdä. Oulussahan linja-autoasema on ihan Rautatieaseman vieressä, joten siirtymäkään ei olisi ongelma. Liikennöitsijä vain pitäisi olla jokin muu kuin Salmela. Olisi kovin karua siirtyä Pendon businessluokasta vuoden -75 Kutteriin..  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## KLEMETTI

Nostalginen reitin osa, jota pitkin jo ennen sotia Antti Laasonen ja Tienhaaran Auto Oy liikennöivät ja sittemmin linja-autoliike O. Vilkas linjalla Viipuri - Kotka, on vielä jäljellä oleva museotien nimellä tunnettu vanhan valtatie 7:n 38 km:n mittainen pätkä Haminasta Mäntlahden, Klamilan, Ravijoen ja Alapihlajan kautta Virojoelle. Tie on päällystetty ja hyväpintainen - kapeahko tosin , mutta voin vakuuttaa, että mäkeä ja mutkaa riittää. Kerrotaan amerikkalaisturistista, joka henkilöautolla oli ajanut tuon tieosuuden ja ihastunut siihen niin, että lähti saman tien takaisin ja ajoi reitin kahteen kertaan läpi nautiskellen... On siinä Haminan suunnasta saanut Onni Vilkkaan simcamaski-neloskutterin B55  Scanian konetta kuljettaja käskeä tosissaan, jos on ollut mieli päästä nousemaan hyytymättä Lupinmäen päälle. Tuolla reitillä ajetaan toki edelleenkin aikataulunmukaista linja-autoliikennettä Pölhölän ja Savonlinja-yhtiöiden toimesta. Virojoelta voi vielä jatkaa mutkaista tietä näkymättömiin, "tuonne taakse metsämaan" vaihtamalla Liikenne Vuorelan busseihin. Ne koluavat kouluvuoroilla Miehikkälän syrjäkyliä ja soratieosuuksiakin löytyy. Esim. M-P -vuoro Virojoelta 14.00 Lappeenrantaan on Luumäen Taavettiin asti elämysmatka linja-auton kyydissä, jota voin vilpittömästi suositella.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Koulupäivinä ajettava linja Paltamon ja Ristijärven välillä Mieslahti-Heikkisenjoki-tien (8852) kautta kulkee ilmeisesti tänä keväänä viimeistä talveaan, joten alkaa olla viimeiset mahdollisuudet matkustaa sillä tiellä.  Sillä soratiellä on Hiisimäessä liikennemerkillä erikseen merkitty jyrkkä mäki, muistaakseni 12% nousu/lasku, ja jonkin matkaa sen pohjoispuolella pari pientä mäkeä niin lähellä toisiaan, että tottumaton saa vatsansa helposti sekaisin.  Paikalliset henkilöautoilijat välttelevätkin tätä suorinta tietä Paltamon ja Ristijärven välillä ja kiertävät yleensä kantatien 89 (Vartiustie) ja valtatien 5 kautta, mikä pidentää matkaa runsaan neljä kilometriä.  Kuluvan kouluvuoden loppuun asti on kyytiä tarjolla Ristijärveltä kello 7.50 ja Paltamosta 13.00 sekä 15.00.

----------


## kemkim

> Tuolla reitillä ajetaan toki edelleenkin aikataulunmukaista linja-autoliikennettä Pölhölän ja Savonlinja-yhtiöiden toimesta. Virojoelta voi vielä jatkaa mutkaista tietä näkymättömiin, "tuonne taakse metsämaan" vaihtamalla Liikenne Vuorelan busseihin. Ne koluavat kouluvuoroilla Miehikkälän syrjäkyliä ja soratieosuuksiakin löytyy. Esim. M-P -vuoro Virojoelta 14.00 Lappeenrantaan on Luumäen Taavettiin asti elämysmatka linja-auton kyydissä, jota voin vilpittömästi suositella.


Mitkä vuorot ajavat tuota mäkistä ja mutkaista osuutta Haminan lähistöllä? Olisiko suosituksia mukavista syrjäkylien vuoroista, joissa soratieosuuksia? Tuo 14:00 vuoro kuulostaa hyvältä, pitänee kokeilla sitä! Näissä "metsäreiteissä" olisi hyvä tietää se, että miten hyvin pääsee niihin kyytiin ja miten hyvin pois, ettei matka lopu kesken kaiken ilman mielekästä jatkoyhteyttä isompiin kaupunkeihin.

----------


## KLEMETTI

> Mitkä vuorot ajavat tuota mäkistä ja mutkaista osuutta Haminan lähistöllä? Olisiko suosituksia mukavista syrjäkylien vuoroista, joissa soratieosuuksia? Tuo 14:00 vuoro kuulostaa hyvältä, pitänee kokeilla sitä! Näissä "metsäreiteissä" olisi hyvä tietää se, että miten hyvin pääsee niihin kyytiin ja miten hyvin pois, ettei matka lopu kesken kaiken ilman mielekästä jatkoyhteyttä isompiin kaupunkeihin.


Haminan itäpuoliseen linjastoon ja aikatauluihin pääsee parhaiten käsiksi menemällä Pohjolan Liikenteen nettisivulle http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi , jonka etusivulta valitaan ensin linkki AIKATAULUT. Sieltä taas klikkaat taulukkoon KOTKA ja HAMINA ja edelleen valitset sieltä vasemman reunan pystypalkin valikosta: Haminan alueen aikataulut.

Aikataulusta HAMINA-VIROJOKI-MIEHIKKÄLÄ-PITKÄKOSKI löytyy mm. M-P+ eli kouluvuoden aikana maanantaista perjantaihin Savonlinjan vuoro Haminasta 10.15 Klamilan kautta Virojoelle, jonne aikataulun mukainen saapumisaika on 11.15. Seuraava vuoro samaan suuntaan ja saman liikennöitsijän ajamana lähtee Haminasta 13.10 ja saapuu Virojoelle 14.05.

Virojoen suunnasta pääsee Haminan Pohjolan Liikenteen kyydissä 8.55 (M-P+)
ja bussi on Haminassa 9.50. Savonlinjan paluuvuoro Haminaan lähtee 11.30 ja on perillä 12.25 tai myöhempi, joka lähtee Virojoelta 14.10 ja johon sisältyy auton vaihto vuoron puolivälissä Klamilassa. 

Todellista seutuliikenteen eksotiikkaa tarjoavat linjat VIROJOKI-SÄKÄJÄRVI-PITKÄKOSKI-Salo-Miehikkälä tai VIROJOKI-KURKELA-KOTOLA-MIEHIKKÄLÄ samoin kuin MIEHIKKÄLÄ-HURTTALA-MUURIKKALA-VIROJOKI, joihin sisältyy edellisessä viestissäni mainitsemia soratieosuuksia

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Helsingissä majailevan ei tarvitse välttämättä lähteä kovinkaan kauaksi päästäkseen matkaamaan mäkisiä ja mutkaisia teitä.  Esimerkiksi Nikkilän ja Porvoon välillä on sellainen tie, jossa on vielä erikoismausteena tasoristeyksiä Porvoon (museo)radan kanssa.   :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

> Helsingissä majailevan ei tarvitse välttämättä lähteä kovinkaan kauaksi päästäkseen matkaamaan mäkisiä ja mutkaisia teitä.  Esimerkiksi Nikkilän ja Porvoon välillä on sellainen tie, jossa on vielä erikoismausteena tasoristeyksiä Porvoon (museo)radan kanssa.


Eli 700-sarjan Porvooseen menevien bussien reitti? Samoin Vihdintietä eli seututietä 120 voisi kuvailla hyvin sanoilla mäkinen, mutkainen ja kapea. Lyhin reitti Helsingistä Porin suuntaan ja sitä ajavat pääasiassa vakiovuorot Vihdin ja Karkkilan suuntiin, osa kiertäen vt 25 risteyksen kohdalta vielä pienempää ja kapeampaa tietä Vihdin kirkonkylälle ja osa suoraan 120-tietä pitkin Karkkilaan. Onpa reitillä pari pikavuoroakin. Suosittelen tuota reittiä Helsinki-Otalampi-Vihti, nättejä maisemia ja mukavaa kyytiä. Melkein luulisi, että ollaan jossain maaseudulla Keski-Suomessa, kun Kehä III on ohitettu!

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Eli 700-sarjan Porvooseen menevien bussien reitti?   (---)   Suosittelen tuota reittiä Helsinki-Otalampi-Vihti, nättejä maisemia ja mukavaa kyytiä. Melkein luulisi, että ollaan jossain maaseudulla Keski-Suomessa,


http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=1399
Linkin kuvassa näkyvällä linjan 776 bussilla matkustin pääsiäismaanantaina kello 13.05 Kampista Nikkilän kautta Porvooseen.

Keski-Suomi lienee paikoittain hyvinkin mäkistä.  Lähtipä Jyväskylästä junalla mihin suuntaan tahansa, aina mennään tunnelin tai useammankin läpi.  Valitettavasti en tunne seutua niin hyvin, että voisin suositella jotain pikkutietä.  Kärkistensalmen silta lienee ainoa Päijänteen ylittävä silta.  Sen kautta ajaa Koiviston Auto 18.30 P Helsinki-Luhanka-Jyväskylä ja 14.35 SS Jyväskylä-Luhanka-Helsinki.
 :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Tosiaan, jos mäkisiä maastoja haluaa niin riittää että menee Jyväskylä-Keuruu vuorolla Ruokkeen th:hon asti.

josko nuokin vakiot ohjattaisiin huomattavasti mukavampaa vt23:sta pitkin koko matkan, voisi tarpeettoman junayhteyden suunnassa jyväskylä - Keuruu lakkauttaa tarpeettomana. Nykyisen reitin voisi sanoa olevan suorastaan epämukava.

----------


## kemkim

> josko nuokin vakiot ohjattaisiin huomattavasti mukavampaa vt23:sta pitkin koko matkan, voisi tarpeettoman junayhteyden suunnassa jyväskylä - Keuruu lakkauttaa tarpeettomana. Nykyisen reitin voisi sanoa olevan suorastaan epämukava.


Junayhteys ei ole tarpeeton. Se takaa yhteydet Jyväskylästä Seinäjoen kautta Vaasaan ja pohjoisempaan. Vastahan ne kiskotkin uusittiin sinne. Pikemminkin Jyväskylässä voitaisiin alkaa kaavoittaa yhä enemmän tämän Haapamäen radan varteen, niin se reitti tulisi kannattavammaksi ja vuoroja voitaisiin lisätä.

Tuosta Jyväskylän-bussista, en oikein kartasta ottanut selvää, mistä se menee ellei vt23:n kautta?




> Kärkistensalmen silta lienee ainoa Päijänteen ylittävä silta.  Sen kautta ajaa Koiviston Auto 18.30 P Helsinki-Luhanka-Jyväskylä ja 14.35 SS Jyväskylä-Luhanka-Helsinki.


Ahaa, Luhangankin kautta kulkee siis joku Helsingin ja Jyväskylän väliä liikennöivä bussi! Olen luullut, että sieltä ei mene yhtään ja ihmetellytkin vähän, meneehän nitä niin monen eri reitin kautta. Toki on pieni paikka tuo Luhanka, mutta maisemat ovat kauniit ja onhan se päässyt lehteenkin, koska on yksi Suomen syrjäytyneimmistä paikkakunnista  :Very Happy:  Ja varmasti myös yksi syrjäisimmistä, sillä harvapa tuolle reitille eksyy!

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Nyt kun pakkasmittari näyttää lukemaa -10, on hyvä hetki suunnitella ensi kesän bussimatkoja.

Mitä yhteistä on Iisalmen ja Saarijärven kaupungeilla? Bussiyhteys, tuskin mitään muuta. Tällä entisellä Makkosen linjalla M-P kulkeva Rytkösen auto lähtee aamulla Iisalmesta ja palaa iltapäivällä takaisin. Kaupungit ovat eri maakuntien pikkukaupunkeja eikä reitin varrellakaan ole mitään isoa paikkaa. Arvaan, että matkustajat tekevät "paikallismatkoja": käyvät lähimmässä taajamassa tai matkustavat taajamasta seuraavaan. Vaikea keksiä syytä, miksi kukaan matkustaisi tällaisella linjalla pitempää matkaa  -  paitsi tietysti joukkoliikenneharrastus.

MH:n aikatauluhaku ehdottaa tämän linjan vaihtoehdoksi matkaa, jolla bussia vaihdettaisiin sekä Pyhäsalmella että Äänekoskella. Melkoista siksakkia. Aikaakin menee puolisen tuntia enemmän kuin suoralla linjalla.

Jokos muilla on ollut kesämatkat mielessä?

----------


## JT

Joululomalla tuli matkustettua Hämeenlinnasta Helsinkiin Ventoniemen 15.15 lähtevällä 3h 20 min kestävällä vakiovuorolla. Reittihän oli varsin mielenkiintoinen ja mukava pikkuteineen ja lukuisine kyläkoukkauksineen. Hämeenlinnastakin lähdettiin vakiovuororeittiä aluksi jonnekin Ahveniston suuntaan kiertäen Hattelmalanharjun kautta, josta talvisin avautuu hienot näköalat. Reitti jatkui kiertäen Miemalan, Janakkalan kirkonkylän, Uhkoilan, Tervakosken, Ryttylän ja Turkhaudan kautta Riihimäelle, josta Hyvinkään ja Hyrylän kautta Helsinkiin.

Aikataulu on alkumatkasta melko väljää niin, että Tervakoskelle, Riihimäelle ja Hyvinkäälle jäi kivasti aikaa pitämään taukoja. Itse asiassa reitin tiukin osuus oli loppumatka Hyrylästä "monttuun", johon oli varattu vain 35 minuuttia. :Wink:  Sillä kertaa matkustajia oli koko matkallakin vain puoli kourallista, joten perillekin saapui aikataulun mukaan.

Eli Jouni, jos olet jossain vaiheessa etelään päin tulossa niin suosittelen loppumatkaksi jotain mukavaa vakiovuororeittiä. Onhan se mukavaa vaihtelua siihen jos on tottunut näkemään Helsingin lähiseudun kunnat vain moottoritien varresta.

Mainittakoon, että toiseen suuntaan klo 12.55 lähtevä vuoro kiertää vielä Turengin kautta, jolloin aikataulunmukainen saapumisaika Hämeenlinnaan on 16.50.

----------


## kemkim

> Joululomalla tuli matkustettua Hämeenlinnasta Helsinkiin Ventoniemen 15.15 lähtevällä 3h 20 min kestävällä vakiovuorolla. Reittihän oli varsin mielenkiintoinen ja mukava pikkuteineen ja lukuisine kyläkoukkauksineen.


Tämä on tosiaan mukavan rauhallinen vakiovuoro, jota kannattaa kokeilla, jos haluaa maaseututunnelmaa. Erikoinen oli myös Helsinki-Mäntsälä-Riihimäki, joka kulki matkan aikana myös sorateiden kautta!

Kätevästi lisää Helsingistä lähteviä vakiovuoroja löytää laittamalla Matkahuollon hakuun lähtöpaikaksi Helsinki ja kohdepaikaksi Hesperian puisto. Hesperian puistossa kun pysähtyvät vain vakiovuorot, niin tällä karsiutuvat kätevästi pikavuorot pois. Näiden lisäksi on tietysti Hangontien suunta, nämä löytyvät haulla Helsinki-Ruoholahti.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Itse voin lämpimästi suositella vakiovuoroja U167 Helsinki-Siuntio-Virkkalanristi-Lohja. Matka-aika noin 2 tuntia ja näkee lipun hintaan nähden melkoisen paljon. Reittihän ei mene motaria kuin Kivenlahteen asti, jolloin mennään loppumatka pikkuteitä. Vuoro lähtee Helsingistä samoilta paikkeilta kuin Kirkkonummen eikä siis 27-28 josta Lohjan vuorot normaalisti. Nuo 280 on paljon tylsempiä kyllä :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

> Valitettavasti en tunne seutua niin hyvin, että voisin suositella jotain pikkutietä.  Kärkistensalmen silta lienee ainoa Päijänteen ylittävä silta.  Sen kautta ajaa Koiviston Auto 18.30 P Helsinki-Luhanka-Jyväskylä ja 14.35 SS Jyväskylä-Luhanka-Helsinki.


Jyväskylästä Kuopioon kannattaa ainakin matkustaa Koivurannan Konneveden kautta kulkevilla vuoroilla. Vielä jos reitti kulkee Äijälän kautta välillä Laukaa-Konnevesi, kuljetaan aika jelepakoita seutuja. Äijälän tie on tosin oiottu ja päällystetty, mutta kuitenkin.

edit: tällainen vuoro lähtee M-P klo 14.15 Jyväskylästä. Vanhan kunnon reviiritaistelun nimissä se poikkeaa Leppävedeltä vanhalle Vihtasillan kautta kulkevalle tielle Laukaaseen asti. Olikohan peräti niin, että Koivuranta ei aja yhtään vuoroa suoraa Leppävesi-Laukaa-tietä?

Lapsuudessani kulki postivuoro Jyväskylä-Vesanto ja se kulki paitsi Äijälän kautta, myös valtaosaltaan hiekkapintaista Hytölä-Sumiainen-tietä. Tuolle välille osuu kolme jyrkkää mäkeä. Niistä jyrkimmässä on alhaalla sopivasti vielä kaarrekin. Nykyään Hytölän ja Sumiaisten välillä ei kulje kuin yksi kouluvuoro aamuisin Sumiaisten kautta Suolahteen ja iltapäivällä takaisin. 1980-luvulla Tourusen Linjoillakin oli useita vuoroja päivässä Sumiaisiin ja osa niistä vieläpä jatkoi eteenpäin Pyhälahteen, joka on varsinainen pussinperä ja ruuhkakeskus.  :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Olikohan peräti niin, että Koivuranta ei aja yhtään vuoroa suoraa Leppävesi-Laukaa-tietä?


Ainakin aiempina vuosina Koivuranta on mainostanut paperiaikataulussaan NOVA-vuoroja. Ne ovat NOpeita VAkiovuoroja, jotka kulkevat suoraa tietä, mutta pysähtyvät millä tahansa pysäkillä. Pikaliikennettä ilman lisämaksuja. Mielestäni yleisesti voisi muuttaa pikavuoroja tällaisiksi NOVA-vuoroiksi, jolloin kyytiinpääsy helpottuisi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jos tuolla Luhangan pikurilla joskus menee nii onko tietoa, että pääseekö sieltä samana iltana vielä Jyväskylään tai sitten SS-päivinä Jyväskylästä Luhankaan? Olisi sinäänsä hieno kokeilla tuota vuoroa..

----------


## kemkim

> Jos tuolla Luhangan pikurilla joskus menee nii onko tietoa, että pääseekö sieltä samana iltana vielä Jyväskylään tai sitten SS-päivinä Jyväskylästä Luhankaan? Olisi sinäänsä hieno kokeilla tuota vuoroa..


Helpoin tapa kulkea Luhangan kautta kaunista järvimaisemareittiä on käyttää expressvuoroa Jyväskylä-Helsinki, joka lähtee sunnuntaisin Jyväskylästä 14:35. Helsingissä ollaan 18:50. Toiseen suuntaan, eli Helsingistä Luhangalle ei vuoroa enää ole. Aiemmin Jyväskylään mennyt express kulki perjantaisin tätä reittiä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Suosittelisin bussiretkeä Kemiönsaaren Kasnäsiin, jonne ajaa Vainion Liikenne. Helsingistä on lähtö joka viikonpäivä klo 7.15. Bussi ajaa Veikkolan ja Nummelan kautta. Lohjanharjun ja Suomusjärven välillä voi ihmetellä entisen ykköstien "autiutta". Suomusjärveltä Toijaan menevä pikkutie on pelkkää mäkeä ja mutkaa. Toijassa on vartin tauko mennen tullen. Vainion aikataulussa paikan nimi on Toija, mutta takakannen kartassa nimi onkin Kisko. Minkähän takia? Myös Toijan ja Perniön välillä on osan matkasta mutkaista ja mäkistä. Perniön ja Kemiön välillä ylitetään Strömman kanava. Viimeinen osuus Taalintehtaalta Kasnäsiin on pikkutietä ja matkan varrella on Lövön lossi. Salmen ylitys kestää 3 min. 

Perillä jää aikaa kolmisen tuntia. Kasnäsissä voi tutustua Sinisimpukan luontokeskukseen tai käydä lautalla Hiittisissä (L/A Aura). Jos luottokortti on voimassa, voi aikaa viettää Kasnäsin hotellin ravintolassa. Kauniilla ilmalla omia eväitä voi syödä ulkonakin.

Paluumatkalla bussi ajaa Lohjanharjun jälkeen suoraan moottoritietä. Jos paluun kohde on vaikka Leppävaarassa tai Karakalliossa, on useita vaihtoehtoja:
1) Vainio. Jäädään kyydistä Turunväylällä Espoon Ikean pysäkillä, jossa odottaa Vainion lentokenttäyhteysbussi. Se odottaa Turusta tulevan bussin, joten istutaan bussissa pysäkillä vartti. Leppävaarassa ollaan noin 18.20.
2) YTV. Jäädään nytkin kyydistä Ikean pysäkillä. Kävellään Espoontiellä olevalle pysäkille ja noustaan 270A:n kyytiin. Leppävaarassa ollaan Reittioppaan mukaan 18.21, sunnuntaisin 18.31, Karakallion kohdalla Turuntiellä muutama minuutti aikaisemmin. Ja YTV:n lipullahan voi vaihtaa samaan hintaan Karakallion kautta kiertävään bussiin.
3) PohjolanL. Jäädään Vainion kyydistä Lohjanharjulla 17.40 ja odotetaan 5 min Pohjolan Liikenteen 280-vuoroa. Siitä vaihdetaan 18.00 Veikkolassa saman putiikin 290-vuoroon. Leppävaarassa ollaan noin 18.20, Karakallion kohdalla Turuntiellä hieman aiemmin. Tämä yhteys ei kulje sunnuntaisin. Yhteys on myös sikäli epävarma, että MH:n haku ei tunne välitöntä 280/290-vaihtoa Veikkolassa klo 18.00, vaikka se tietää muutamia muita samanlaisia vaihtoja. Voiko tällaiseen vaihtoon silti luottaa?

Mielestäni Kasnäsin retki kannattaa, vaikka bussissaistumista tuleekin työpäivän verran.

Galleriassa on tänään lisättynä kuva Vainion bussista Kasnäsin satamassa ja lauttakin on mahtunut kuvaan.

----------


## Max

> Vainion aikataulussa paikan nimi on Toija, mutta takakannen kartassa nimi onkin Kisko. Minkähän takia?


Nyt jo edesmenneen Kiskon kunnan keskustaajaman nimi on Toija ja kirkonkylän nimi Kisko. Välimatkaa näillä on n. 3 km. Kuitenkin Toijan saapumiskyltit on viime vuosikymmenten aikana vaihdettu Kisko-nimelle; liekö ollut tarvetta vahvistaa yhteyttä kunnan ja sen keskuksen mielikuvista? Tai jättää edes joku jälki Kiskosta nyt, kun se on yhdistetty Salon kaupunkiin?

----------


## Epa

M/S Elbatar aloittaa huomenna 30.6.-09 Päijänteellä risteilykauden, johon kuuluu ainoa suora Padasjoen ja Sysmän välinen joukkoliikenteen yhteys. Bussimatkailijan kannalta laiva antaa lisää vaihtoehtoja matkareittien ja käyntikohteiden valintaan.  http://www.elbatar.fi/6

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Mitä yhteistä on Iisalmen ja Saarijärven kaupungeilla? Bussiyhteys, tuskin mitään muuta. Tällä entisellä Makkosen linjalla M-P kulkeva Rytkösen auto lähtee aamulla Iisalmesta ja palaa iltapäivällä takaisin.


Niin se sitten loppuu tämäkin linja. Viimeisen kerran ajetaan ensi perjantaina 4.6. Jäljelle jää koulupäivinä ajettava Iisalmi - Keitele - Iisalmi.

Kävin matkustamassa torstaina 20.5. Sekä Saarijärveltä lähtiessä että Iisalmeen saavuttaessa olin ainoa matkustaja - ei oikein vaikuttanut _joukko_liikenteeltä. Muita matkustajia oli seuraavasti:

Vuorilahdentie, Kannonkoski - Hännilänsalmi, Viitasaari, kaksi matkustajaa
Linja-autoasema, Viitasaari - Kärväskylän th, Viitasaari, yksi
Savimäen th, Viitasaari - Linja-autoasema, Keitele, kaksi
Taajama, Pielavesi - Haja-asutusalue, Pielavesi, viitisentoista koululaista, jäivät yhdeksälle eri pysäkille

Kyydille näytti olevan tarvetta Pielavedeltä Iisalmeen päin, muualla vähemmän. Viitasaari - Keitele -välille jää koulupäivävuoro sekä pikavuoroja, jotka eivät pysähdy Kärväskylän th:ssa eivätkä Savimäen th:ssa. Vuorilahdesta Viitasaaren puolelta pääsee koulupäivinä Viitasaarelle. Kunnat järjestänevät kyytitakuukyytejä?

Että tämmöinen muistokirjoitus. R.I.P.

----------


## Madmax

> Suosittelisin bussiretkeä Kemiönsaaren Kasnäsiin, jonne ajaa Vainion Liikenne.


Tämä ei onnistu enää ensi kesänä kun Vainion liikenne lopettaa nuo Helsinki - Taalintehdas vuorot.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tämä ei onnistu enää ensi kesänä kun Vainion liikenne lopettaa nuo Helsinki - Taalintehdas vuorot.


No muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi ks. liikennetiedote http://www.vainionliikenne.fi/attach...006%202013.pdf

----------


## Star 701

> Jyväskylästä Kuopioon kannattaa ainakin matkustaa Koivurannan Konneveden kautta kulkevilla vuoroilla. Vielä jos reitti kulkee Äijälän kautta välillä Laukaa-Konnevesi, kuljetaan aika jelepakoita seutuja. Äijälän tie on tosin oiottu ja päällystetty, mutta kuitenkin.
> 
> edit: tällainen vuoro lähtee M-P klo 14.15 Jyväskylästä. Vanhan kunnon reviiritaistelun nimissä se poikkeaa Leppävedeltä vanhalle Vihtasillan kautta kulkevalle tielle Laukaaseen asti. Olikohan peräti niin, että Koivuranta ei aja yhtään vuoroa suoraa Leppävesi-Laukaa-tietä?
> 
> Lapsuudessani kulki postivuoro Jyväskylä-Vesanto ja se kulki paitsi Äijälän kautta, myös valtaosaltaan hiekkapintaista Hytölä-Sumiainen-tietä. Tuolle välille osuu kolme jyrkkää mäkeä. Niistä jyrkimmässä on alhaalla sopivasti vielä kaarrekin. Nykyään Hytölän ja Sumiaisten välillä ei kulje kuin yksi kouluvuoro aamuisin Sumiaisten kautta Suolahteen ja iltapäivällä takaisin. 1980-luvulla Tourusen Linjoillakin oli useita vuoroja päivässä Sumiaisiin ja osa niistä vieläpä jatkoi eteenpäin Pyhälahteen, joka on varsinainen pussinperä ja ruuhkakeskus.



Tällähetkellä Koivuranta ajaa ainoastaan uudentien kautta JKL-Viitasaari 13:45-16:15 joka ajaa Laukaan ja Äänekosken kautta Viitasaarelle. Vuoro kulkee suoraan Jyväskylä-Laukaa välin uutta tietä Laukaan matkahuoltoon. Myöskin muutama Konnevedelle menevä vuoro kulkee uudentien kautta.


Kuopion vuorot eivät aja uudentien kautta, vaan reitit kulkevat: 

M-P 06:40-10:15 Kuopio-Vehmasmäki-Lyytilänmäki-Suonenjoki-Rautalampi-Konnevesi-Hytölä-Laukaa-JKL
M-P 08:05-11:40 JKL-Laukaa-Suolahti-Hytölä-Konnevesi-Rautalampi-Suonenjoki-Lyytilänmäki-Vehmasmäki-Kuopio 
M-P 14:15-17:55 JKL-Laukaa-Hytölä-Konnevesi-Rautalampi-Suonenjoki-Lyytilänmäki-Vehmasmäki-Kuopio 
M-P 15:00-18:45 Kuopio-Vehmasmäki-Suonenjoki-Rautalampi-Konnevesi-Hytölä-Suolahti-Laukaa-JKL

----------


## Alf P.

Helsinki-Jyväskylä 11.00-15.50
Jyväskylä-Helsinki 14.45-19.20
Pikavuoro, mutta ainoa vuoro Jyväskylään, joka menee Pulkkilanharjun upeiden maisemien läpi. Suositeltavaa erityisesti kesäaikana. SS-päivinä menee myös vuoro 14.35-18.50 jo aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa kehutun Kärkisten sillan kautta Päijänteen yli

Kuhmoinen-Kyynärö-Tampere P 16.40-19.00
Luopioisten linjan yhteys ajaa ainoana mm. Harmoisten maalaiskylän läpi ja Kasiniemen ja Kyynärön välillä kapeita huonokuntoisia teitä pitkin, osa reitistä ei-päällystetyllä tiellä. Maalaismaisemaa, jota ei monien bussireittien varrella näe. Kulkee koulujen kesäloman aikoihin myös tiistaisin ja keskiviikkoisin, tosin silloin Kyynärö-Tampere -yhteyden ajaa Tonin Taksi & Bussi Oy

Hyvinkää-Padasjoki M-P 17.25-19.50
Ventoniemen aikaisemmin Helsingistä asti ajama vakiovuoro Padasjoelle. Matkustin sillä joskus aikaisemmin kesäisin, kun ei ollut kiire, sillä reitti on jotenkin sympaattisempi kuin Koiviston Auton pikavuorot. Toki hitaampi mutta myös halvempi. Nyt Hyvinkää-Padasjoki-osuuden ajaa pikkubussi, mutta eiväthän Turengin ja Padasjoen välillä olevat hienot kesämaisemat ole siitä miksikään muuttuneet.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Express 11.00 Turku-Torsholma on kyllä ehdottomasti kokeilemisen arvoinen reitti. Toki kannattaa jatkaa aina Maarianhaminaan asti. Torsholmasta Hummelvikkiin pääsee mukavasti lautalla, jonka baarista voi ostaa maisemien ihailun lomassa virvokkeita. Hummelvikissä odottaa lauttaa sitten Vikingline Bussin vuoro, jolla pääsee Maarianhaminaan asti. Lautta on jalkamatkustajalle ilmainen ja Maarianhaminan bussi kustantaa 4,50.

----------


## Lasse

> Express 11.00 Turku-Torsholma on kyllä ehdottomasti kokeilemisen arvoinen reitti. Toki kannattaa jatkaa aina Maarianhaminaan asti. Torsholmasta Hummelvikkiin pääsee mukavasti lautalla, jonka baarista voi ostaa maisemien ihailun lomassa virvokkeita. Hummelvikissä odottaa lauttaa sitten Vikingline Bussin vuoro, jolla pääsee Maarianhaminaan asti. Lautta on jalkamatkustajalle ilmainen ja Maarianhaminan bussi kustantaa 4,50.


Tuota suosittelen minäkin. Jo vuosia on ollut perinteenä mennä tuolla vuorolla aina Maarianhaminaan asti, yöpyä siellä ja tulla seuraavana päivänä Siljan laivalla takaisin Turkuun.
Esimerkiksi Hotell Cikada on kohtuuhintainen, mutta asiallinen hotelli yhden yön yöpymiseen.
Ja jos ei koskaan ole matkustanut Ahvenanmaan yhteysaluksilla, on jo siinä tarpeeksi syytä lähteä tuonne. Ne kun antavat ihan eri kosketuksen tuohon kauniiseen saaristoon, kuin perinteiset Ruotsinlaivat.

----------


## marX

Tällainenkin vanha ketju herännyt uudestaan henkiin. Itse kerran kesäpäivän ratoksi matkustin tämän vuoron:

Kouvola, Matkakeskus (13:50) - Helsinki, linja-autoasema, Kamppi (17:55)

Oli kyllä mukavat maisemat matkalla ja kuski morjesteli kaikki vastaantulijat ja kahvilanpitäjät Kausala-Porvoo -välillä. Aikataulukin sen verran väljä, että yksi vajaan kymmenen minuutin aikataulussa näkymätön jäätelönosto- ja vessakäyntitauko mahtui juuri tuolle samalle välille.  :Cool:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Pekolan Vakio Hämeenlinna-Lohja klo 1310-1540 koulupäivisin on myös ihan hauska reitti Vihtiin asti, sen jälkeen mennään isoja teitä. Välillä mennään täynnä koululaisia ja välillä on tyystin tyhjää. Varmasti tuo vaihtelua jos sahaa Helsingin kautta Paunulla ja Pohjolalla Lohjalle..

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon saaristovuoroja Helsingistä

_16.00 S Helsinki-Porvoo-Pellinki 18.25 
18.25 S Pellinki-Porvoo-Helsinki 20.30 (30.9 asti)_

Hienoa maisemareittiä Itä-Helsingin jälkeen Porvoon vt 170:aa. Porvoon jälkeen rannikkoniemimaisemaa Epoon, Gäddragin ja Kardragin kylien läpi Tirmon lautalle, lautalta Pellingin saarien halki Söderby'hyn. Ja takaisin samaa reittiä. Lautan kohdalla pienoinen kahvila. Porvoossa reilut tauot 30 min menosuuntaan, 10 min paluumatkalla.

Toinen vastaavanlainen on 

_12.08 M-P Helsinki-Porvoo vaihto 13.15 M-P Porvoo-Emäsalo 13.50
13.55 M-P Emäsalo-Porvoo vaihto 15.00 M-P Porvoo-Hki 16.00_

Nopeata moottoritiekyytiä Porvooseen, josta Tolkkisten tehdaskylän läpi, Emäsalon sillan ylitse (josta hienot maisemat), saaristokylien kautta Vaarlahden luotsiasemalle (jossa saattaa ehtiä piipahtaa rannassa). Paluumatkalla voi jäädä Haikon kartanolle syömään/kahville 14.25, josta 15.15 vaihdoton linjan 812 yhteys Porvoon kautta Helsinkiin, perillä 16.30.

Ja vielä neljä kertaa koulupäivisin pääsee Helsingistä Porvoon vaihdolla _Jakarin-Isnäsin_ reitille 7.00, 11.08, 12.08 ja 13.08, josta sujuvat yhteydet takaisin Porvooseen ja Helsinkiin. Reitti on hieno motoristien suosima reitti, aamuvuorolla ehtii Isnäsin entisen sahakylän legendaariseen baariin aamukahville 8.50-9.05.

Myös 776(K) _Helsinki-(Kuninkaanmäki)-Nikkilä-Porvoo_ ajaa kauniita maaseutumaisemia, varsinkin Anttila-Hinthaaran osuuksilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:05 ----------

Helsinki-Porvoo-Pukkila-Lahti on myös kiva maisemareitti varsinkin elokorjuun aikaan, varsinkin Pukkilan seutu. Yhdistää tietysti voi runsaaseen muuhun tarjontaan Porvoossa ja Lahdessa.

Pukkilan Liikenteen tunnetun hyvälla kalustolla aikataulut:  

_Helsingistä: M-P 15.45, L 9.00, SS 19.30
Lahdesta: M-P 8.00, L 14.00, S 15.15, SS 18.25_

Reittiä liikennöidään myös vielä useammalla vuorolla vain väliä Porvoo-Lahti. Kokonaismatka Hki-Lahti kestää noin kolme tuntia.

----------


## Alf P.

> Reitti 3 "Pitkä poikittaisvakio"
> 
> Helsinki - Lahti 7:30-10:45 (vakio Helsinki - Lahti)
> Lahti - Loimaa 12:10-16:30 (vakio Lahti - Riihimäki - Loimaa)
> Loimaa - Forssa 17:20-18:15 (vakio Loimaa - Forssa)
> Forssa - Helsinki 18:40 - 20:20 (pika Pori - Helsinki)
> 
> Tässä mennään erikoisella pitkällä vakiovuorolla Lahdesta Loimaalle. Tällaisia pitkiä vakiovuoroja ei enää montaa olekaan, tämä on yksi harvoista, joka ei lähde Helsingistä tai mene sinne.


Jostain kumman syystä lokakuussa 2013 tämä pitkä vakiovuoro pätkäistiin vain kulkemaan Ypäjän keskustaan, eli Loimaalla ei poiketa enää ollenkaan. Tiedä sitten, onko todella niin, että Suomen hevospitäjään vielä riittää matkustajia mutta Loimaalle sitten ei, eihän tuolta Ypäjältä kuitenkaan olisi ollut enää kuin parinkymmenen minuutin matka Loimaan matkakeskukselle. Ypäjältä ei myöskään ajeta enää linjaliikennettä takaisin samalla tavalla kuin Loimaalta aikaisemmin lähti tuo 17.20 vuoro. 

Tätä pitkää poikittaisvakiota voi kuitenkin vieläkin kulkea hieman kevennetyllä versiolla. Nimittäin kulkee Lahdesta vain Forssaan asti, ja lähtee Forssasta Helsinkiin mielenkiintoisella vakiovuorolla 16:15-18:30. Tämä U346-tunnuksella kulkeva vakiovuoro kulkee Tammelan ja Porras-nimisen paikkakunnan kautta Karkkilaan, josta sitten vanhaa Vihdintietä (120) pitkin Helsinkiin. Jos asuu jossain Vihdintien varrella Helsingin puolella, niin tämä lienee jopa nopeampi vaihtoehto kuin Forssasta 16.10 lähtevä pikavuoro kaikkine vaihtoineen sitten Helsingin päässä.

----------


## LateZ

> Jostain kumman syystä lokakuussa 2013 tämä pitkä vakiovuoro pätkäistiin vain kulkemaan Ypäjän keskustaan, eli Loimaalla ei poiketa enää ollenkaan. Tiedä sitten, onko todella niin, että Suomen hevospitäjään vielä riittää matkustajia mutta Loimaalle sitten ei


Päivittäiskulkijoita, lähinnä ammattikoululaisia, ei varmaan Ypäjän kirkonkylää kauempaa ole sitten kulkenut. Ajamalla tyhjänä Ypäjälle säästää 2,5 tuntia työaikaa ja kuutisenkymmentä kilometriä ajoa vanhaan verrattuna. Kumminkin tuolla menettää ainakin kymmenen nousua päivässä ja rahtitulot. Forssan ja Loimaan välillä luulisi kulkevan paketteja varsin paljon, kun nykyään vuoromäärä on niin olematon. Aika tarkkaan on laskettu, ettei kannata...

Vai olisiko ajoaikakysymys, vanhan aikataulun mukaan nuo työrupeamat muodostuvat varsin pitkiksi ja vuorokausilevonkin kanssa on vähän niin ja näin. Uudella aikataululla ainakin tuo asia on kunnossa.

----------


## Resiina

Tämä sopii varmaan tähän

02.08.2021 alkoi liikenne linjalla Loppi-Läyliäinen-Kytäjä-Hyvinkää. Lopelta Hyvinkäälle 06,00. 08,00 ja 17,00 Hyvinkäältä Lopelle 07,00. 09,00 ja 18.05. viimeksi kyseisellä linjalla on ollut liikennettä vuonna 2009 ja sen jälkeen muutama vuoro kulki Hyvinkään ja Läyliäisten välillä kesään 2015 asti
Kyseisiä vuoroja ajaa Pekolan Liikenne ja liikenne on Ely-keskuksen kilpailuttamaa liikennettä.

----------


## vaajy

Osmo Aho menee kauniin Pohjanmaan läpi Pikavuorollaan.

Talvella en itse menisi, eivätkä ajakaan kuin kahtena viikkopäivänä, mutta kesällä maisemien ja lähtöjen luulisi avautuvan.
O.A. Ahon tyylikkäät bussit tuovat itsessään oman mausteensa matkantekoon.

Mikä parasta vuoro kulkee useiden "noname" paikkojen kautta, kuten Veteli ja Räyrinki.

Lisätietoa Osmo Ahon liikenteestä saatte heidän kotisivuilta https://osmoaho.fi/pohjanmaan-pikavuoro/

Menen itsekin tuota reittiä koittamaan kesällä.

----------

